
2k square kilometres of desert that neither Egypt nor Sudan wants - stevage
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bir_Tawil
======
Yuval_Halevi
Interesting!

I just read about it on Quora

Bir Tawil has no resources, as opposed to the nearby Halayeb triangle; and due
to the current situation (two contradicting treaties decide who gets which of
the two areas), whichever country calls for Bir Tawil implicitly recognizes
the other country as the owner of the Halayeb triangle. So neither countries
will claim it.

